# TALIBAN PROPAGANDA WATCH - May 2012



## The Bread Guy (30 Apr 2012)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 May 2012)

_Usual caveat:  Don't click on a Taliban web page link if you don't want your information in the hands of a Taliban webmaster.  I don't write this stuff, or support the message - I just share it for people who are interested._​*Martyr attackers get into so-called ISAF military base; heavy fighting ongoing* - PDF of statement downloadable from non-terrorist site
Wednesday, 02 May 2012 06:38
<blockquote>KABUL, May. 02 - A new report says a number of martyrdom-seeking Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate armed with guns and explosives stormed the US-Nato invaders army base in in Yaka Toot area of Kabul city at about 6:00 a.m. local time this morning. After the martyr combatants detonated a vehicle packed with explosives at the entrance to the base, which allowed the Mujahideen fighters to get into the facility and on entering the base, Mujahideen started opening fire on those inside, triggering a bloody fighting. Several dozens of the US-NATO invading troops have been killed or wounded with their vehicles destroyed so far. The operation comes as a reaction to Obama’s surprise visit to Afghanistan. This is news updates, more updates will be available as more is known. </blockquote>


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 May 2012)

_Usual caveat:  Don't click on a Taliban web page link if you don't want your information in the hands of a Taliban webmaster.  I don't write this stuff, or support the message - I just share it for people who are interested._​*"Regarding the Inception of the al-Fārūq Spring Operation”* (links to non-terrorist site)
<blockquote>In the name of Allah, the Beneficent, the Merciful

Fight against them so that Allah will punish them by your hands and disgrace them and give you victory over them and heal the breasts of a believing people (Taubah: 14)

It has been a little over ten years since Afghanistan has come under the barbaric occupation of foreign invaders and countless defenseless Afghans are martyred, imprisoned, their homes destroyed and orchards uprooted by these cruel occupiers with the passage of each day. But as the intensity of cruelty and savagery of the invaders increases, the fervor of Jihad and struggle amongst the heroic Afghans strengthens proportionally and with the inception of each year, the battle trenches are enkindled against the oppressors with high moral, new war tactics and strong Jihadi determination. With pure divine intentions and exemplary determination, our lives are cheaply sacrificed for the defense and service of our oppressed nation while delivering falsehood extinguishing blows to the enemy.

As the period for the inception of new Jihadi activities against the foreign forces each year is chosen and named by Islamic Emirate under new Jihadi title in consideration with the seasonal and atmospheric conditions, we would once again like to announce the current year’s spring operation against the invaders under the glorified Jihadi name of ‘Al-Farooq’.

The name Al-Farooq, which is the honored title of the second Khalifa of Islam Hazrat Omar R.A, was chosen for this year’s operation so that with its blessing, Allah Almighty might bestow on Mujahideen such victories as were awarded to the Muslims during the triumphant period of Hazrat Omar R.A where huge swaths of lands of the infidels fell under the rule of the Muslims and the enemies were forced to take flight.

It must be stated that the primary target of Al-Farooq operation will be the foreign invaders, their advisors, their contractors and members of all associated military, intelligence and auxiliary departments.

And similarly, the high ranking officials of the stooge Kabul regime; members of Parliament; those associated with Ministries of Defense, Intelligence and Interior; members of the so called High Peace Council; Militia under the name of ‘Arbaki’ and all those people who work against the Mujahideen, toil to pave ground for the occupation of Afghanistan and become the cause for the strength of the invaders will also be targeted in Al-Farooq operation.

New and tested war tactics will be implemented in Al-Farooq operation and top priority will be given to safeguarding the lives and wealth of civilians. It is hoped that civilians stay away from the bases of invaders and their hirelings, their military convoys and refrain from going close to explosion sites as the enemy intentionally targets civilians to avenge the caused death/injury and attributes it to the Taliban.

Al-Farooq Jihadi spring operation shall commence simultaneously in all parts of Afghanistan on 14th Suwar 1391 which corresponds with 12 Jammad ul Thani 1433 and 3rd May 2012.

The Islamic Emirate, alongside launching its Al-Farooq spring operation, once again calls on all those associated with the puppet administration of Karzai, the so called national army, national police and all those who are siding with the invaders in opposition to the interests of Islam to stop backing the invaders and to abandon their ranks. In case this call is not heeded, all responsibility shall befall the transgressors because the Mujahideen, in defense of their country and religious sanctities, are Islamically bound and have the right to kill the foreign occupiers and their supporters, capture them and to prosecute them for their illegal actions. The Islamic Emirate, in order to establish contact and bring out officials and privates from the opposition rank, has assigned an influential ‘Recruitment’ Commission which works to invite them towards the truth and in case they want to join the Mujahideen, to lend all necessary assistance and guidance.

The Islamic Emirate would also like to declare to all the foreign invaders including the Americans that if you still desire to continue the occupation of our country, abuse our sanctities and oppress our defenseless nation then the Mujahideen shall also take inspiration from the historical achievements of the distinguisher of truth and falsehood, Hazrat Omar R.A. and utilize all means and military craftsmanship at disposal in their Al-Farooq spring operation to kill, expel and eliminate you.

In this battle of truth and falsehood, victory and ascendency shall be awarded to the Mujahideen while defeat and humiliation shall be the fate of your moral-lacking soldiers, if Allahs wills it.

With the divine help of Allah, we are awaiting the moments when our nation shall be freed from the evil of your occupation and the Afghans become the owners of a pure Islamic system in an atmosphere of brotherhood, national unity and peace and of a government free from corruption with total security, effective education, strong economy and a tranquil life, if Allah wills it.

Wasalam
The Leadership Council of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</blockquote>


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 May 2012)

_Usual caveat:  Don't click on a Taliban web page link if you don't want your information in the hands of a Taliban webmaster.  I don't write this stuff, or support the message - I just share it for people who are interested._​*Martyr attack targeting” Green Village” huge military Camp ends with success; more than 43 killed* - Screen capture of statement at Google Docs
<blockquote>Zabihullah Mujahid

Wednesday, 10 Jamadil Akhir 1433
Wednesday, 02 May 2012 10:30

KABUL, May 02 - The operation was planned hurriedly after finding out about Obama’s “surprise visit” to Afghanistan what was secret visit about which Mujahideen came to know in the later hours of last night and, as a result, “the Green Village” one of the most important and heavily-guarded military base of so-called ISAF, was the quickest target for Mujahideen to smash.

A team of four heroic combatants of Islamic Emirate Ahmad (Parwan province), Muhammad Raza (Kabul), Abdul Bari (Wardak) and Hameed Khan (Takhar), armed with heavy and small arms and explosives, stormed the target, the “Green Village” with Ahmad slamming his explosive-laden vehicle at the gate of the base, rocking the entire base and removing all the security checks and barriers besides flattening some of the rooms where a great number of the security guards were based. Several dozen of the US-NATO and puppet cowardly troopd were killed and wounded.

Three out four martyrdom-seeking Mujahideen, after getting into the base, initiated fighting with rockets, heavy and light machine guns, hand grenades and explosive vests till 10 a.m. local time, targeting those inside and killing at least 34 US-Nato forces officers and soldiers as well as taking out more than 9 puppets security guards. The operation came as a response to Obama’s visit to Afghanistan and was a worst single-day loss for the US-Nato terrorists after Kabul operation involving a series of deadliest attacks on main ISAF base, and a series of embassies, parliament, presidential house and a number of the enemy’s military bases and posts in Kabul city. It is known to all that no civilian can show up even hundreds of meters away from the any military facility and, in particular, such military facility with strategic importance, no way! Thus the western-influenced mainstream media claims about civilian casualties are absolutely false and everyone knows it. The lethal blow to supposed ISAF was a message to Obama that the real Afghan are not those who sign the pact of slavery and selling out their land, contrarily, the true Afghans are those who never let such conspires happen, and root out all such nasty plots and ploys of the enemy by dealing deadliest blows to the invading enemy. The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, in this way, vow to continue to deal far more rigorous and fatal blows to the enemy and foil its every conspiracy in order to defend the Afghans’ beloved country and safeguard its sovereignty and honor.</blockquote>


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 May 2012)

_Usual disclaimer - don't click on a Taliban page link if you don't want the Taliban's webmeisters getting your information.  Sharing this with you for information's sake =/= agreement or endorsement of the message._​
*<a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=17979%3Aif-the-realities-are-not-accepted-the-chicago-conference-will-be-another-failure&amp;catid=2%3Acomments&amp;Itemid=3">If the realities are not accepted, the Chicago Conference will be another failure</a> *- <a href="http://bit.ly/JLfM93">Screen capture of statement at non-terrorist site</a>

Wednesday, 16 May 2012 15:09
<blockquote><em>It is decided that on 20th and 21st dates of the current month the twenty-fifth meeting of the NATO member countries is going to be held in Chicago, USA. According to the reports besides the 28 member countries, 60 more countries will also participate and among other issues, the issue of Afghanistan will also be discussed. It is said that the meeting will be held behind closed doors and the public will be kept away from the conference.</em>

<em>The reality is that there are 140,000 troops of NATO and America is present inside Afghanistan even now. Moreover 300,000 people of national army and police working as their stooges are also there. But they are a total failure in front of the national and Islamic resistance. The reason is quite obvious. Armies can fight armies but cannot fight nations.</em>

<em>The biggest mistake of the invaders is that they construe the national and Islamic movement (resistance) as terrorism just for their malicious objectives. As long as the invaders do not accept the ground realities in Afghanistan and do not acknowledge the natural rights of the Afghan nation, the Afghan issue can neither be solved by the strategic co-operation nor by the NATO meetings. A lasting occupation means a lasting resistance.</em>

<em>If they really do hold up human rights and justice, they should include the end of the occupation, the trial of the those troops who violated human rights, halting violations of the sanctities of Afghan Muslim nation including the indiscriminate massacre of the innocent Afghans and the cruelties of the warlords in their agenda. They should give the right of full freedom to the Afghan nation. If they neglect all these issues and support the colonial plans of America, then all the slogans of supporting human rights and justice are all white lies and their destiny will not differ than those whose imperialism was wiped out from this soil and who have now become only the memories of the past.</em>

<em>In last April a joint survey of CBS and the New York Times showed that 69% Americans are against the war in Afghanistan and they consider it a useless, meaningless and an un-winnable war.</em>

<em>In the beginning the white house officials wanted to justify the illegal invasion of Afghanistan under the title of the so called war on terrorism and on the other side to deceive the Afghans by the democracy, freedom and human rights; but their deeds showed that these invaders are the biggest violators of the basic human rights. In the past ten years, the life of the ordinary Afghans has worsened both economically and security wise. 40% population of the country is living under the poverty line. Electricity is brought from a neighboring country with such a huge amount which would have been sufficient for the construction of a dam inside the country.</em>

<em>Similarly 80% of the funds collected under the name of Afghanistan go back into the pockets and bank accounts of these invaders, NGOs and the warlords. The press says that this corruption has now even entered the UN offices and millions of dollars have been embezzled.</em>

<em>The colonial game of the Americans is a total failure in Afghanistan. We call upon the nation of America and the NATO member countries to arrange large scale protests prior to the Chicago conference. Similarly we request the politicians and writers of the world having free conscience to disclose the atrocities of the Americans and their allied forces inside Afghanistan and to support the Afghans morally in their just demand.</em>

<em>We consider it the duty of every human being for having a peaceful world and insuring justice.</em></blockquote>


----------

